# Thumb release shooters...



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

My guess is string torque. Try not to pry the release against your face.


----------



## bubbancng (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok I'll give that a try, I've been using my index finger at my jaw for an anchor reference but I have been keeping the release right at my face so I'll watch for that


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

any time you change a release aid it will change your anchor spot..first make sure the thumb is set for a rt handed shooter.keep it deep in the hand so you can touch the index and thumb while at full draw. then apply back tension to your comfort zone.[you may need to set the thumb button in the correct spot]. while not doing anything else but aiming hard.


----------



## loot winkleman (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a question for anyone out there. As of now I shoot a tru fire 4 finger w the half moon thumb. I shoot pretty well with it but I'm in the market for a diff one. I like the style of the Scott exxus and not the one that has the full containment of the index finger. I like that it has the adj for the thumb to rotate it where it fits n fires like a glove w natural movement of the thumb. I can fire my tru fire getting a surprise out of it. But I don't feel that it is consistent every shot. If i do change to the exxus what will change on my bow? Will I need a longer d loop to get the same anchor point. Right now it's tip of nose to corner of mouth and I really find that to b perfect for me. Or am I my own worst enemy when it comes to this possible change. Should I just buy another tru fire as a back up to the one I shoot now. I've shot the carter just cuz and it wasn't comfy for me at all.


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

I shoot a Stan SX-2 four finger and shoot it as a "back tension" locking my thumb around the barrel and pulling through till it fires. I believe that the change and subsequent down turn in shooting is normal. That's a big change and will take time to adjust to. you have to alter your form to accommodate the difference at your anchor. also make sure that your draw length is adjusted to fit this as well.
It took me the better part of a month to get back to decent scores again after the change. But I did and I believe you will find too, that you will "leap frog" the scores you shot before. Just stay with it and make sure to fire it correctly. you'll be fine...it just takes time


----------

